# AKC Show in my town!



## snowballsmom (Mar 3, 2006)

I'm so excited!!!







The Duluth Kennel Club is having their dog show & obedience (sp!) trials on July 13 - 15. There are 5 maletese signed up!














I can only go on Sunday, they will be showing at 2:10, the Havenese will be showing a little before that, along with the Yorkies. Man, I can't wait! Can I take pictures? Will they have vendors selling stuff there? 

Bev 
Snowball & Charlie


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Just make sure you are ring side before the Maltese show. Cause it goes fast and you could miss it. Yes you can take pictures. Greg Larson should be showing a girl and a boy. He is a nice handler. Hopefully all 5 will be there. Have a good time. Haven't been to that show before so I wouldn't know how many venders they will have. 

Tina


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Lucky you!!







At least we get to see pictures. Have fun. I used to go to dog shows every year and just wander around for hours. I love all dogs - there are so many breeds, I'm just totally fasinated.


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Lucky You!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! We love the Dog Shows.......you will have a ball. Can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

You will have so much fun. And the vendors, the bigger the show, the more vendors so take lots of $$.


----------



## snowballsmom (Mar 3, 2006)

Thank you everyone for the replies! (I have been off of work since the 3rd!) I plan on taking lotsa $$ and to get the digital fixed before then! This is so exciting! I can't wait to see the maltese in the ring - will make sure that I get there early so that I don't miss them!

Remember, this is way north in MN, so I don't expect to see the more well known breeders, but it will still be fun to go!

Thanks!

Bev
Snowball & Charlie


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

*I've only been to the Beaumont TX show which I suspect is not the greatest, but there were only 2 Maltese & the vendors were almost nonexistent for anything that interested me. Hope you have better luck. I have to say that the two Maltese were just gorgeous & certainly worth the trip.*


----------



## snowballsmom (Mar 3, 2006)

OK this is just not fair!!!







I can see the venue for the dog show out my work window, and I can see dogs being walked on the grass, the campers with dog kennels outside, the full parking lot, etc!!!!







And wouldn't you know it, llife just might get in the way of me attending the show on Sunday (having a blasted garage sale tomorrow!!) 

Seeing all of these dogs outside, really makes me want to skip work and go today!! 

Bev 
Snowball & Charlie


----------

